
Google aquires duck.com and points at own search site - mike-cardwell
https://twitter.com/yegg/status/17212142386151424
======
epi0Bauqu
To be fair, it came as an asset in an unrelated acquisition (On2). But it just
sat their (pointing to this Duck Corporation history page) for a long time.

I first inquired about it on 11/4/09. After several attempts, I got back a
response "from management" on 3/25/10 that they didn't want to sell it.
Understandable.

Now <http://www.on2.com/> points to a Google explanation page about the On2
acquisition, yet <http://duck.com/> points directly to Google search.

~~~
smallhands
please somebody explain i am totally blank

~~~
epi0Bauqu
What do you not understand?

~~~
requinot59
some people, even on news.yc, might not know that you run
<http://duckduckgo.com> (which is a search engine.)

------
Matt_Cutts
Google closed its acquisition of On2 this year. On2 was known as The Duck
Corporation as early as 1995. That's why duck.com belonged on On2--duck.com
was registered more than a decade before duckduckgo.com, and I have to admit
when I see duck.com, I still think primarily of the Duck codec.

It looks like duck.com changed nameservers from ns1.on2.com to ns1.google.com
about a month ago; my guess is that duck.com started pointing to Google as
part of the switchover of nameservers from On2 to Google.

I don't know what Google's policy on selling domains is. I don't remember
Google ever sell any domains offhand, but I dropped an email to one of our
domain people to ask about that.

------
beaumartinez
Just an FYI: This has nothing to do with Google getting scared about Duck Duck
Go.

~~~
dotcoma
no, it just means they are as classy as any big corp.

~~~
sandipc
What do you mean?

~~~
jaekwon
buying duck.com to squat on it == fear

buying the corporation that owns duck.com for 100+M == classy

------
prodigal_erik
Considering how many acquisitions Google has made, and that "organize the
world‘s information" is part of their mission statement, I'm dismayed they
think deliberate linkrot is an appropriate way to handle acquired assets. It's
not as if they have no capacity to keep those pages in the web.

------
retube
Sorry, but does this mean Google have purchased DDG?

~~~
epi0Bauqu
No.

